# language help ??



## demogr (Apr 5, 2014)

hello to all 
can anyone help me to translate some things with the language ?? thank you


----------



## Centrino (Apr 3, 2014)

Hi, 

Is it from Chinese to English? If so, why don't you use Google translate?
Eitherway, I can help you if you want.


----------



## demogr (Apr 5, 2014)

i tried google translate but not so good and comfusing ...
can you email me ? ([email protected]) thank you


----------



## Centrino (Apr 3, 2014)

Sure  It _is_ for Chinese-English, right?


----------

